# Betta Wallpaper!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been searching the net for some high quality betta pics to use as a wallpaper slideshow on my computer. It just dawned on me that we have some amazing photographs here!

Post your high quality, superb detail betta pics that you don't mind being used as wallpaper on a laptop  or post the link to the full size picture!

Thanks!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

First one that came to mind:


















And idk, here's another


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a good thought.

My wallpaper is a celestial-eye goldfish right now.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe if perople want to post their own for other peoples use they could put the fishes name and their user name on the bottom of the picture?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> That's a good thought.
> 
> My wallpaper is a celestial-eye goldfish right now.


OMG, those things are so funny


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Gyger:
























And one of my mom's past Bettas, Finger:








(I have always thought this picture of him looked wallpaper-ish)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVE the second picture of Gyger. I have a coral reef picture as my background right now, though. Tons of pretty fishies!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

None of my photos are really clear enough for a wallpaper, but I have some that aren't mine that might be good...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the third one of Gyger!! So beautiful! I usually have my daughter as my wallpaper, but I wanted some color lately


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Gyger is my hansome camera hog.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of my mine, I will post links to them as these pics are big (1024x768 px)

Bella (actually used this one as a wall before)
Sherman
Tyrion
Platies
Cory

Feel free to check out my flickr. I have tons of pics there. If you find an image you like just open it, right click it, and select "large".


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

UPDATES 
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5439283389_31c89fbed0_b.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5173/5439888362_ef9ea10559_b.jpg


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

OMG, the ones of Bella with the Platies are SOO cute. I used the one of your Plakat for my background, though.


----------

